# aquarium builder



## fccm15 (May 31, 2009)

I am currently having a 900 gallon tank, and I plan to have another min 2000gallon in the basement, I wonder anyone know any aquarium builder who have experience to do such job. 

thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The only people I would trust is Miracles Aquariums. 
http://www.miraclesaquariums.com
--
Paul


----------

